# FE, oct-07, PM, General



## amit (Nov 12, 2007)

just wondering if any body has an idea of which option(Answer choices) A, B, C or D was most frequent and what percentage (approximate, of course in FE, oct-07, PM, General ).

Mine was D, so when I started guessing I used it most frequently.

I am wondering if someone can give a rough percentage of correct choice as D.

Thanks


----------



## GTE_Admin (Nov 13, 2007)

Imagine you being treated by a doctor who got his license by answering 'successfully' the most frequently occurring choices. I will avoid the bridges in your area if you get your Civil Engg. license by this approach.

Please visit my site www.GTEservices.com for free practice problems. We have also included the resources column for more conceptual understanding of the subject.

Many people in this forum have taken FE more than once and it's quite normal to lose the touch of fundamental concepts especially if not used for a long time.

My sincere suggestion is to work on these concepts gradually rather than worrying about the most correct guess option. The silver line is it might improve your probability skills though.

GTE_Admin

www.GTEservices.com


----------



## amit (Nov 13, 2007)

I am not saying that I have guessed all of them.

I solved as many problems as I can.

During last five minutes I started guessing for the remaining unsolved ones.

Thats what I am talking about.................

Anyways thanks for the informative link, its really usefull.................

Amit


----------



## squishles10 (Nov 14, 2007)

amit said:


> I am not saying that I have guessed all of them.I solved as many problems as I can.
> 
> During last five minutes I started guessing for the remaining unsolved ones.
> 
> ...


I can't help you with that test bc I didn't take it, but when I took and passed the EIT I used D also- good choice!

I don't think that answering D to all the mechanical and electrical questions is really going to cause a bridge to fall down.


----------



## Vinsanity (Nov 14, 2007)

squishles10 said:


> I can't help you with that test bc I didn't take it, but when I took and passed the EIT I used D also- good choice!
> I don't think that answering D to all the mechanical and electrical questions is really going to cause a bridge to fall down.



I agree during that FE Oct 07, specially in the PM I was surprised there were a lot of answers in letter D, Im sure of them because I took the Gen Pm one and I calculated almost all of them Im Civil, a lot of Mechanics, Strength of Mat was in letter D, same with other subjects, the PM was a lot better than the AM portion which needs more time and too many items covered ...well good luck guys and we will hope for a pass mark a month from now.


----------



## m151755 (Aug 20, 2008)

Vinsanity said:


> I agree during that FE Oct 07, specially in the PM I was surprised there were a lot of answers in letter D, Im sure of them because I took the Gen Pm one and I calculated almost all of them Im Civil, a lot of Mechanics, Strength of Mat was in letter D, same with other subjects, the PM was a lot better than the AM portion which needs more time and too many items covered ...well good luck guys and we will hope for a pass mark a month from now.



Mostly D's?....So....does that mean that the exam is not equally weighed? I thought the number of A's=B's=C's=D's. I'm taking it this Oct.2008 and believed it was weighed equally at 25% each letter. Can somebody please confirm this?


----------



## benbo (Aug 20, 2008)

Maybe it's equal, maybe not. Get the right answer and you don't have to worry. Those people who counted up a lot of Ds don't know which of those were correct and which weren't. Seriously, don't waste your time thinking about this nonsense.


----------

